# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  برگرداندن بکاپ Sql2008 R2 بر روی Sql2008

## gharibeh223

سلام . وقت بخیر .
چطور می تونم بکاپ دیتا بیس R2  رو 2008 معمولی بر گردونم ؟
یا اگر بشه Attach کنم ؟

هر کاری به غیر از اجرای Script  چون دیتا دارم .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

این مورد بارها مطرح شده است.
یا باید از import/Export استفاده کنید یا میتوانید از اطلاعات هم Script تهیه کنید . در 2008 اجرا کنید.

----------


## gharibeh223

انجین sql 2008 r2  از کجا می شه دانلود کرد . (express) ?

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

توی سایت مایکروسافت جستجو کنید.

----------


## hamid_kha

> انجین sql 2008 r2  از کجا می شه دانلود کرد . (express) ?


اینم لینکش:http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl...s.aspx?id=7593

----------

